# Mac Mini: Region Free Drive?



## ch7 (Jun 11, 2008)

is there a way to make the drive region free? a setting somewhere or a piece of software that does it?

I have dvds from 3 different regions and would love to be able to play them. my windows machine does (using software).

Why would i like it? because the mac is in the bedroom and woud like to act as a dvd play too. save having anything else in there.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

_Download VLC for Mac_.

Then go to _System Prefs ~> CDs & DVDs_ and disable Auto Play of DVD's in_ 'When you insert a video DVD:"(set to Ignore)_

Then when you put a DVD in the drive - simply open VLC and choose Open Disc from the file menu.

AFAIK, VLC treats all dvds as data disks and as such it does not even read the Region Code.

AFAIK, this goes for Intel Macs too.


----------



## ch7 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks will look in to this possibly tonight when i get in from work. I had VLC installed anyway so i was most of the way there


----------

